# wednesday and thursday are special



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its my first birthday Luna (tic) Husky
On thursday its my 8th birthday Ruby Rough collie


Dave p


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful dogs - Happy Birthday both


Patty


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Lovely dogs I wont say like the owner ----Oh Ok Like the owner :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

